# What grinder would be a good buy for me?



## zyber (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm only drinking espresso-based drinks and some Aeropress from time to time so that's what the grinder will be used for.

I want a good grinder that I won't have to replace or upgrade for some years, quality is priority.

I like to try different beens so it has to be quick and easy to change beans.

It would be nice if it was easily adjusted, quiet, low maintenance and not to big.

Price, well £500-1000 is ok as long as it's quality stuff!

I really love the design of the Versalab but it's a little more than I would like to spend on a grinder.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

With that sort of budget, you have a lot of choice. Suggest you have a look at  this  first.

Biggest decision is which type of burr set to go for - conical or flat. Both have their pluses and downsides. You might find  this  a helpful read.

Choice of burr set is influenced also by bean roast preference. Conicals do great justice to medium plus roasts but do not, IMO, excel with lighter roasts where flat burrs come into their own.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yep, decide your preference for flat or conical first. Might be worth considering a good hand grinder for brewed and keeping your big grinder for espresso


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Tough decision territory that is - so many options .

Out of interest, what espresso machine are you using?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Are you wanting to buy new or used?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hg1?


----------



## zyber (Jun 12, 2015)

I've read through the links and some additional stuff as well, thanks.

The HG One is interesting, but I'm not sure I want the extra effort it takes. The Versalab M3 would (as it seams to me) be perfect, but I do think it's over priced.

I think I want conical burrs and no hopper (single does) so I easily can grind different beans.

New or used dosen't really matter, new is easier to buy but a used Versalab would be interesting.

Suggestions on grinders are very appreciated.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

zyber said:


> I've read through the links and some additional stuff as well, thanks.
> 
> The HG One is interesting, but I'm not sure I want the extra effort it takes. The Versalab M3 would (as it seams to me) be perfect, but I do think it's over priced.
> 
> ...


Apart from the versalab or hg1, just from what I've read, you'd probably be looking at running a grinder with a tube on top and a weight, otherwise I think I've seen that an EK can do that but they're obviously a lot more.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@zyber. There's a Compak E10 in the for sale section - a little bit over your top price but it is still under warranty and if you are looking for a conical grinder, you'll not be disappointed.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am currently modifying a eureka Olympus conic ready to sell on, if you are interested?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25102-Eureka-Olympus-K-Coffee-Grinder-Brand-New-%A3575-including-Postage-Insurance&highlight=olympus ?


----------

